# gun carrying



## Awhite08 (Jul 28, 2012)

Im 16 am i legally allowed to have my 30-30 in my truck on the way to meet my dad at my hunting camp?


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

I don't believe so but I'd like to know too because I'm also 16.


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

I believe I heard that you have to be accompanied by an adult 18 or 21 years of age or older while hunting until you are 16. If that is true I don't see why it would be a problem. You just can't purchase a rifle until you are 18. Same with pistols. Can't purchase until 21 but can legally own one at 18.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Pretty sure. As long as you are on your way to or from a hunting activity and are licensed driver and licensed hunter who has passed the hunter safety class... Your ok. But I won't pay your ticket or bail you out if I'm wrong so wait for a smarter person than me to reply


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

The short answer is yes, it is perfectly legal.

If you want to know the legal statutes here it is.



> *790.22 Use of BB guns, air or gas-operated guns, or electric weapons or devices by minor under 16; limitation; possession of firearms by minor under 18 prohibited; penalties.*--
> (1) The use for any purpose whatsoever of BB guns, air or gas-operated guns, or electric weapons or devices, by any minor under the age of 16 years is prohibited unless such use is under the supervision and in the presence of an adult who is acting with the consent of the minor's parent.
> (2) Any adult responsible for the welfare of any child under the age of 16 years who knowingly permits such child to use or have in his or her possession any BB gun, air or gas-operated gun, electric weapon or device, or firearm in violation of the provisions of subsection (1) of this section commits a misdemeanor of the second degree, punishable as provided in s. 775.082 or s. 775.083.
> *(3) A minor under 18 years of age may not possess a firearm, other than an unloaded firearm at his or her home, unless: *
> ...


 

This is the definition of a "firearm" under the Florida firrearms statutes.


> (6) "Firearm" means any weapon (including a starter gun) which will, is designed to, or may readily be converted to expel a projectile by the action of an explosive; the frame or receiver of any such weapon; any firearm muffler or firearm silencer; any destructive device; or any machine gun. The term "firearm" does not include an antique firearm unless the antique firearm is used in the commission of a crime.


----------



## Awhite08 (Jul 28, 2012)

Thanks for all the reply's


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

Does that apply to shotguns too?


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

It applies to any legal firearm.


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

Alright thanks man.


----------

